# Sublimation Neoprene?



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

hi just had a customer bring me a neoprene laptop case they want sublimated. can this be sublimated? Not sure if it is polyester or not?

also does anyone have any recommendations on heat, time and temperature for this?


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

13irregular said:


> hi just had a customer bring me a neoprene laptop case they want sublimated. can this be sublimated? Not sure if it is polyester or not?
> 
> also does anyone have any recommendations on heat, time and temperature for this?



Neoprene when used for clothing or imaging, has a poly fabric facing. if white, it should be imaginable. However, the keyword is "should". We have imaged several types of Neoprene and it either melted, hardened, cracked, etc. All neoprene isn't the same. 

Stick it under your heat press, @400 degrees for about 30 seconds (medium pressure). If you see no adverse side-effects to the heat and pressure, you should be golden.

Hope this helps

Jae


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

JaeAmera said:


> Neoprene when used for clothing or imaging, has a poly fabric facing. if white, it should be imaginable. However, the keyword is "should". We have imaged several types of Neoprene and it either melted, hardened, cracked, etc. All neoprene isn't the same.
> 
> Stick it under your heat press, @400 degrees for about 30 seconds (medium pressure). If you see no adverse side-effects to the heat and pressure, you should be golden.
> 
> ...


thanks for that! i will give that a try, so you are saying heat it up with no image to see if it can withstand the heat at 400?


----------



## Doi_123 (9 mo ago)

JaeAmera said:


> Neoprene when used for clothing or imaging, has a poly fabric facing. if white, it should be imaginable. However, the keyword is "should". We have imaged several types of Neoprene and it either melted, hardened, cracked, etc. All neoprene isn't the same.
> 
> Stick it under your heat press, @400 degrees for about 30 seconds (medium pressure). If you see no adverse side-effects to the heat and pressure, you should be golden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doi_123 (9 mo ago)

*Hi, You mention that you should be able to print on white neoprene. I have been asked by a client to print a logo on a black Techair Neoprene laptop sleeve. Do you think this is possible? *


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

This would not be possible with dye sublimation. Sublimation dyes are transparent. Nothing will show on black. We can only dye the fabrics darker. You will need to utilize a process that uses some sort of a white base...screen printing or heat transfer vinyl.


----------



## Doi_123 (9 mo ago)

cprvh said:


> This would not be possible with dye sublimation. Sublimation dyes are transparent. Nothing will show on black. We can only dye the fabrics darker. You will need to utilize a process that uses some sort of a white base...screen printing or heat transfer vinyl.


Thanks so much for your quick answer.


----------

